# My wife has fallen out of love with me, I need more advice.



## abaco (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm sorry, I posted before but I really need some more advice

A little over a month ago my wife started to acted distent. I would ask if she was alright but she would always say that she was just tired. Finally three weeks ago I sat her down to talk and she told me she had fallen out of love with me. She said “she had a hole in her heart and she couldn’t fill it”. The next day I talked to her about counseling, she said she would do it but” her mind was already made up”. I should mention that we have been together 20 years, married 16 and we have a 4 year old little boy.

Six months ago she had started to act strange. She had made a new friend who she works with and suddenly they seamed to be best of friends.

That is the Cliff notes.

My wife told me that she told her mother, now my mother in-law has been begging me to meet with her to talk about what going on with my wife and I. Of course I still really have no idea. Still should I talk to my mother in-law and tell her what I do know or should I stick with the "you really need to talk with your daughter". Or course my wife willn't talk to her mother! I just feel so bad for her because she really is like a mother to me.

Also I don't know if we should continue with marrage counseling?

My wife said she didn't what to go but she did even though I didn't make her go. Still in our last session she mentioned again that her mind is already made up. So since I'm the one paying for the counseling, is it really worth it for us to still go? I'm willing to do or pay anything to make ower marrage work but on the other hand I'm starting to feel like a fool.

Thank you again for all the help, advice and encouragement.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

abaco,

It sounds like to me that MC is a waste of money for the two of you.

She sounds as if she's completely checked out of the marriage, probably a while ago and has now just gotten around to telling you.

I would think the best approach would be to give her what she wants and completely dark on her. Implement the 180 hard and fast


----------



## arrowhead (Jun 19, 2012)

NOT speaking from experience, but I don't think MC works for couples where one isn't into it. I would assume that, if they aren't going to laugh it off or not follow through on suggestions, they will feel attacked and move on anyway.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Six months ago your wife may have begun an affair. Find who they are and expose it and them. I don't mean confront your wife, I mean find who he is an expose to his wife Gf and both your families.

Classic cheating behavior.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

You're a little late. Don't waste anymore $$ on mc as she's openly telling she's not interested in you.

How often does she meet with this friend from 6months ago? What do they do together?


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Sounds like the MLC. MC can work if you get a good one. If she is willing to go, GO! Mine's mind was made up too and after a year of this and 4 months seperation the fog has lifted and she is back home.

Read up on MLC. With patience you may be able to save the marriage. It is a tough road, but worth it after so many years.

BTW, that friend is poison. They help the wayward emotionally detach while they are in this fog. There is always one and eventually your S will realize the misguided advoce and support.


----------

